

Killing the net? - jivejones

The internet was suppose to be this place that made the world a better place, now it just seems to be the place where all the crap goes. It didn't start this way, in the beginning the net was great, we used to use it learn and share information with people around the world. Now its a place of extreme vanity and narcism.
======
Mithrandir
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September>

